
How Duplicate Content Is Hurting Your SEO Performance - vincent_io
https://www.contentkingapp.com/academy/duplicate-content/
======
stevenvanvessum
Thanks for sharing, that's a good resource. Would you say duplicate content is
an issue for very small sites (think: less than 25 pages) too?

